# Throttle Adjustment ? 24 HP Kawi motor on my Husqvarna lawn tractor,



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Throttle Adjustment ? 24 HP Kawi motor on my Husqvarna lawn tractor, Just wondering how do you set the governor on it, I adjusted the cable but I am unsure if I have it reving to high. Any tips?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of those types of engines use spring resistance to set the max RPM against the governer's flyweights or air vain. Some have an adjustable tension bar on that spring so trace the linkage back from the carb and you should find it.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

There should be an idle adjustment screw. It should be where the linkage connects to the carb. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

The idle is fine and I see the high stop just wasn't sure correct way to adjust it, I didn't want to over rev engine, I see that I need a Tach to do it right, 

I am looking at these two

DTI Tech Tach TT-20K Small 2 Cycle Two Stroke Tachometer

DTI Fast-Tach 2 Cycle Two Stroke Tachometer Tach


----------

